# Wird die Graka von der CPU ausgebremst?



## Sir-John-Babcock (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle.
Ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit meine Grafikkarte aufgerüstet. Meine alte Radeon HD 4870 1 GB hab ich durch eine Radeon 6950HD 2GB von Sapphire ausgetauscht. Dazu läuft mein System mit einem Phenom II 940 BE und 4 GB DDR2-1000, die aber nur mit 866 Mhz laufen. So, nun habe ich immer mal wieder Benchmarks in der PC Games oder im Internet gesehen und die Werte die dort die Radeon 6950HD liefert liegen alle (so weit ich das Spiel selber habe) höher als bei mir. Beispiele sind Metro 2033 und Stalker:CoP. Bei 3D Mark Vintage liege ich auch eher in der unteren Hälfte. Bei Stalker gibt es ja einen eigenen Benchmark und da liegen meine Werte um die 10 fps niedriger als die von Benchmarks. Bei Benchmarks hauen sie natürlich auch immer sehr potente CPU´s in den Testrechner, damit wirklich nur die Grafikkarte getestet wird und man keinen Flaschenhals bei der CPU hat. Aber selbst wenn die die CPU auf 3,3 Ghz übertakte bekomme keine viel besseren Ergebnisse heraus. 
Jetzt frage ich mich, woran das liegt? Kann es sein, dass mein System die Graka zu sehr bremst, oder kann man bei Grafikkarten auch mal "schlechte" erwischen, also welche die nicht die volle Leistung bringen? Wobei die ja eigentlich alle geprüft werden. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die Kombo 6950HD und Phenom II 940 noch passt? Und wenn nicht, was für eine CPU wäre empfehlenswert? Hab grad gesehen, dass AMD neue Modelle rausgebracht hat. Werd mich mal demnächst informieren, was die so können. Scheinen mir auf dem ersten Blick aber eher was für Gelegenheitsspieler?!​


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2011)

Stand den bei Benchmarks dabei, mit welcher CPU die gemacht wurden? Klar: Grad Metro und Stalöker sind besodners stark CPU-abhängig. Es ist nix neues, dass zB ein X4 965 mit der gleichen halbwegs guten Graka mehr FPS bringt als ein 940er, oder ein Intel i5 2500 nochmal je nach Spiel 10 is 60% mehr bringen KANN - ich würde aber nicht so weit gehen zu sagen, dass Deine CPU die Graka "bremst", denn das würde bedeuten, dass Du auch mit einer zB AMD 6870 nicht weniger FPS hättest als mit der 6950, und ich glaub nicht, dass das so wäre. Aber mit ner besseren CPU hättest Du wohl mehr FPS, bzw. durch starkes übertakten Deiner CPU. WENN Du eine neue CPU holen würdest, dann einen X4 955 oder 965. Alle besseren wäre zu teuer für deren Mehrleistung, und teils leisten die noch nicht mal mehr, zB die Sechskerner sind im Schnitt quasi gleichstark wie die Vierkerner mit gleichen Takt - nur sekundenbruchteilweise hat man mal mit nem Sechskerner rein messtechnisch gesehen große Vorteile, ansonsten sind die gleichstark oder nur ganz wenige Prozentpunkte besser.

Intel hat da zur Zeit deutlich die Nase vorne, bei AMD wartet man schon sehnsüchtig auf die neuen "Bulldozer", aber die kommen wohl frühestens September, siehe auch: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...Konkurrenten-fuer-Intels-Sandy-Bridge-831955/ 

Der RAM-Takt spielt übrigens so gut wie keine Rolle.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2011)

also, mein system, siehe sig, wird, jeh nach filtern eher weniger von der cpu gebremst... da wäre noch platz für eine 2 gpu (sli) 

heaven v2.5 in 800*600, 8xaa, 16x antisotropy, trilinear, alles high und tesslation auf extreme...

da hab ich 30% cpu auslastung bei 95% grafik und im minimum nur 26 frames... da hätte die cpu sogar platz für tri-sli

klar, eine cpu wie die unsere kann es in keinster weise mit einem i7 @ 4 oder 5 ghz aufnhemen.

aber, ob ich jetzt in stalker 50 oder 60 frames im minimum habe, das ist doch latte.

solange du um die 40 frames hast, verwandle die "zuviel" leistung deiner grafik in besser bilder. dreh die filter hoch, dreh die auflösung hoch, das sind dinge die nur die grafik stressen.


die neuen Llano cpus sind müll, die kannste getrost vergessen  auf bulldozer warten und dann zwischen sandybridge und bulldozer entscheiden.

achja, noch was: scheiß auf benchmarks... ich hab auch nur 4000 3dmarks im 11er. (mit aktivierten stromsparmechanismen warens nur 3000!)


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (16. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Stand den bei Benchmarks dabei, mit welcher CPU die gemacht wurden? Klar: Grad Metro und Stalöker sind besodners stark CPU-abhängig. Es ist nix neues, dass zB ein X4 965 mit der gleichen halbwegs guten Graka mehr FPS bringt als ein 940er, oder ein Intel i5 2500 nochmal je nach Spiel 10 is 60% mehr bringen KANN - ich würde aber nicht so weit gehen zu sagen, dass Deine CPU die Graka "bremst", denn das würde bedeuten, dass Du auch mit einer zB AMD 6870 nicht weniger FPS hättest als mit der 6950, und ich glaub nicht, dass das so wäre. Aber mit ner besseren CPU hättest Du wohl mehr FPS, bzw. durch starkes übertakten Deiner CPU. WENN Du eine neue CPU holen würdest, dann einen X4 955 oder 965. Alle besseren wäre zu teuer für deren Mehrleistung, und teils leisten die noch nicht mal mehr, zB die Sechskerner sind im Schnitt quasi gleichstark wie die Vierkerner mit gleichen Takt - nur sekundenbruchteilweise hat man mal mit nem Sechskerner rein messtechnisch gesehen große Vorteile, ansonsten sind die gleichstark oder nur ganz wenige Prozentpunkte besser.
> 
> Intel hat da zur Zeit deutlich die Nase vorne, bei AMD wartet man schon sehnsüchtig auf die neuen "Bulldozer", aber die kommen wohl frühestens September, siehe auch: AMD Bulldozer: Fakten zum kommenden Konkurrenten für Intels Sandy Bridge
> 
> Der RAM-Takt spielt übrigens so gut wie keine Rolle.




Danke für die Antwort. Die CPUs der Benchmarks kenn ich leider nicht mehr, aber es waren meiner Meinung nach schon die besten die auf dem Markt waren. Das das an der Grafikkarte liegt ist also auszuschließen?! Wenn man sich erstmal etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hat, dann beschäftigt das einen erstmal  . Zu den CPUs, die du vorgeschlagen hast: Was schätzt du mit welchem Leistungsgewinn könnte ich rechnen? Der 965er hat ja mit 3,4 Ghz auch nur 0,1 Ghz mehr, als wenn ich meinen alten übertakten würde. Oder gibt es da noch mehr Vorteile?


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (16. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> also, mein system, siehe sig, wird, jeh nach filtern eher weniger von der cpu gebremst... da wäre noch platz für eine 2 gpu (sli)
> 
> heaven v2.5 in 800*600, 8xaa, 16x antisotropy, trilinear, alles high und tesslation auf extreme...
> 
> ...




Auch dir erstmal danke für die Antwort. Die Überlegungen die du anstellst hatte ich auch. Ich wollte durch die neue Graka hauptsächlich eine bessere Grafik erhalten. Nur zum Zocken wäre die alte ja auch noch gegangen. Das Ding ist, dass ich bei Metro 2033 auf High nicht ausreichend Frames hatte. Laut Benchmark hätte die Graka 30fps schaffen müssen, ich hatte aber nur um die 25. Ich musste noch einiges abschalten, bevor ich über 30 Frames kam. Das scheint mir irgendwie merkwürdig, da es ja eigentlich sehr CPU-lastig ist. Auch bei Stalker konnte ich nicht mit allen Details spielen, da ich in einigen Spielabschnitten längerfristig die 40er Marke unterschritten habe. Auch da hätte ich eigentlich mehr haben müssen. Ich musste also immer Grafik abschalten, um die Spiele lauffähig zu machen und das hat mich schon sehr geärgert.


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Juli 2011)

ja, genau DAS ist der punkt ,auf den ich raus wollte 

du hast 25 frames, mit einer 300euro cpu, die massiv übertaktet ist hast du 30 frames.

wobei das ein komplexes system der limitierung ist. gucke ma da-> Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 im Test: AMDs neue Oberklasse-Grafikkarten - radeon, amd, catalyst - Seite 9

in HD hast du in metro im minimum 31 frames mit einer der leistungstärksten cpus auf dem markt. da es mehr frames mit stärkeren gpus gibt, limitiert mit dieser CPU die graka noch nicht. 

guck mal da -> Geforce GTX 590 im Test: Triumphiert der doppelte Fermi über die Radeon HD 6990? - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce, nvidia - Seite 9

selbst in den geisteskranken auslösungen pressen die dualgpus noch massig frames... ergo limitiert diese cpu in dem spiel keinen meter.

um jetzt rauszufinden wer hier was limitiert: benchmark @3,0gz, benchmark @3,3ghz, und laut dem hier -> Phenom II übertaktet: Overclocking bis 3,8 GHz : AMD Phenom II mit hohem Übertaktungspotenzial geht der kleine mit glück sogar auf 3,8 unter lukü...

wenn die frames gleich bleiben... tja, dann reicht deine gpu wohl nicht 

du könntest dann deine graka übertakten und gucken ob das die frames verändert... und wenn du dann feststellst, dass dem so ist: -> AMD Radeon HD 6950 zur HD 6970 freischalten


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab den ganzen Tag mal ein wenig gebenchmarkt. Aber wirklich schlau werd ich daraus auch nicht. Ich hab den Benchmark von StalkerCoP genommen und mit den Einstellungen Preset: Ultra, Renderer: Enh. Full dyn. lightning (DX 11), Resolution: 1920*1080. Dazu habe ich einmal bei den erweiterten Optionen alle ausgelassen und dann einmal alle Optionen gewählt. Diese sind: 4*MSAA (sonst off), DX10.0 style bei MSAA für A-tested Objects, HDAO bei SSAO-Mode (sonst off), Ultra bei SSAO-Quality und dann gibt es noch Haken bei: Use DX10.1, Enable Tessalation, contact hardening shadows.
Diese zwei Spezifikationen habe ich jeweils getestet für das normale System. Dann habe ich nur den CPU übertaktet 3,0Ghz @3,3Ghz, dann nur die Graka core: 800@840 memory: 1250@1290 und am ende habe ich beides übertaktet.
Nach dem Benchmark spukt er dann Werte für die vier Testdurchläufe Day, Night, Rain, Sun aus jeweils mit Min/Average/Max Frames.
Dabei gab es folgende Ergebnisse:

*Erweiterte Optionen alle aus:*

_Nicht übertaktet:_

Day     18 / 43 / 57
Night   21 / 41 / 64
Rain    11 / 45 / 65
Sun      24 / 34 / 40

_Nur CPU übertaktet:_

Day     23 / 44 / 57
Night   28 / 41 / 64
Rain    10 / 45 / 64
Sun      27 / 34 / 40

_Nur Graka übertaktet:_

Day     21 / 45 / 60
Night   25 / 41 / 66
Rain    27 / 46 / 65
Sun     10 / 34 / 42

_CPU und Graka übertaktet:_

Day     22 / 45 / 60
Night   25 / 42 / 66
Rain    12 / 46 / 67
Sun     26 / 35 / 41


*Alle erweiterten Optionen maximal:*

_Nicht übertaktet:_

Day     21 / 30 / 37
Night   23 / 31 / 42
Rain    19 / 31 / 41
Sun     17 / 20 / 24

_Nur CPU übertaktet:_

Day     10 / 29 / 37
Night   22 / 29 / 41
Rain    17 / 32 / 42
Sun      17 / 20 / 24

_Nur Graka übertaktet:_

Day     20 / 30 / 38
Night   22 / 30 / 42
Rain    20 / 31 / 42
Sun     18 / 21 / 25

_CPU und Graka übertaktet:_

Day     21 / 30 / 39
Night   23 / 30 / 40
Rain    22 / 32 / 43
Sun     17 / 21 / 25

Generell ist der Leistungszuwachs bei den Average frames ziemlich gering bzw. wenn alle erweiterten Optionen an sind gibt es keinen. Außerdem ist der Zugewinn bei übertakteter CPU fast der gelcieh, wie bei der übertakteten Graka. Schon recht merkwürdig. Auch bei 3D Mark 11 lande ich mit dem übertakteten System nur in der unteren Hälfte ( da wird komischerweise angezeigt, dass ich nur 1 GB Speicher habe). 
So ich warte auf Interpretationen


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

da könnte man jetzt rauslesen das ohne filter deine cpu limitiert und mit filtern deine grafik.

wichtig sind die min fps. wenns da fällt ruckelts im game. wenns da im spielbaren bereich liegt ist der rest der frames egal.


deine grafikkarte hat für die filterings zu wenig bums, das kann man schön daran sehen, das die bei hohen filterings massiv in den max-frames einbricht. weiteres indiz dafür: das übertakten der cpu bringt bei vielen filter nichts. -> cpu begrenzt dich nicht.


wenn wir uns das ganze ohne filterings angucken sehen wir, dass das übertakten der cpu vorteile bringt. in dem bereich ist also deine cpu zu schwach.

im großen und ganzen kann man aber sagen: du bist so oder so um die 20frames im min und damit im unspielbaren berreich 

was du noch machen könntest: überprüfe die energiesparoptionen unter windows und im treiber. das hat mich 1000punkte im 3dmark11 gekostet.

was du noch wagen könntest: übertakte deine cpu testweise auf 3,8ghz, zur not halt mim ventilator ins gehäuse reinblasen lassen. das ist dann ohne richtige kühlung zwar nichts für die ewigkeit, damit könntest du aber noch etwas klarheit schaffen.

und eine weitere möglichkeit wäre ein biosflash deiner graka....


zum 3dmark: viele karten und cpus/gpus dort sind massiv übertaktet, teilweise stickstoff/trockeneis gekühlt. manch ein ganz schlauer lässt auch ein sli oder cf gespann laufen und patcht sich dann das "sli" raus, so das das ergebnis angezeigt würde, als hätte er nur eine karte verbaut...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2011)

Also, ich würde da nichts neu kaufen. Diese Grafik-Einstellungen und vor allem die Benchmark sind zum Teil reine "Demo"-Einstellungen um zu zeigen, was möglich ist, und um das System an die Grenzen zu bringen, denn die Szenen in der Benchmark sind idR ungewöhnlich anspruchsvoll im Vergleich zum normalen restlichen Spiel. Ich würde da nicht ernsthaft als "die Benchmarkszene will ich spielbar flüssig in mind 40 FPS haben" als Ziel setzen sollte, zumal es im Vergleich zu Grafikeinstellungen zu einer moderateren Detailseinstellung meist eh nur auf direkten Screenshot-Vergleichen wirklich Unterschiede zu sehen gibt, WENN man genau hinschaut.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (18. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> was du noch machen könntest: überprüfe die energiesparoptionen unter windows und im treiber. das hat mich 1000punkte im 3dmark11 gekostet.
> 
> was du noch wagen könntest: übertakte deine cpu testweise auf 3,8ghz, zur not halt mim ventilator ins gehäuse reinblasen lassen. das ist dann ohne richtige kühlung zwar nichts für die ewigkeit, damit könntest du aber noch etwas klarheit schaffen.
> 
> und eine weitere möglichkeit wäre ein biosflash deiner graka....


 
Meinst du mit Energiesparoptionen im Treiber, die Möglichkeiten, die man im CCC hat? Da kann man nämlich nicht viel auswählen, nur wann sich der Bildschirm abschalten soll.

So hoch übertakten werd ich lieber lassen. Meine Kühlung ist nicht die beste und mein Netzteil nicht das stärkste. 3,3 Ghz ging noch locker ohne die Spannung anzuheben. Und selbst wenn es mit 3,8 Ghz besser läuft, würde ich mir keinen Prozessor in der Liga holen. Höchstens den X4 965 mit 3,4 Ghz. Damit könnte man dann allerdings wieder auf 3,6 , 3,7Ghz erhöhen.

Bei dem Dualbios muss ich erstmal schauen, ob das bei mir geht. Die neueren Sapphire Karten sollen kein zweites haben. Vielleicht haben sie das aber erst nachträglich geändert und ich hab ja eine der ersten Karten. Außerdem bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob das dann alles so läuft. Erstens können ja die abgeschalteten Shader kaputt sein und dann muss ich mal sehen, wie das mit dem zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch ist. Ich hab nur ein 400 Watt Netzteil und da hab ich nicht mehr allzu große Möglichkeiten nach oben.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (18. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich würde da nichts neu kaufen. Diese Grafik-Einstellungen und vor allem die Benchmark sind zum Teil reine "Demo"-Einstellungen um zu zeigen, was möglich ist, und um das System an die Grenzen zu bringen, denn die Szenen in der Benchmark sind idR ungewöhnlich anspruchsvoll im Vergleich zum normalen restlichen Spiel. Ich würde da nicht ernsthaft als "die Benchmarkszene will ich spielbar flüssig in mind 40 FPS haben" als Ziel setzen sollte, zumal es im Vergleich zu Grafikeinstellungen zu einer moderateren Detailseinstellung meist eh nur auf direkten Screenshot-Vergleichen wirklich Unterschiede zu sehen gibt, WENN man genau hinschaut.




Ja mag sein, dass das meiste Kopfsache ist. Früher hat mich Grafik nicht wirklich interessiert, aber mittlerweile spielt es dann doch schon eine große Rolle. Momentan wird es jetzt wohl auch erstmal alles so bleiben, bis AMD eine neue Prozessorgeneration raushat. Eventuell hol ich mir den X4 965 bei Ebay und verhöcker meinen. Das würde mich dann nur 15 Euro mehr kosten. Dazu eine Frage: Der X4 965 ist ein AM3 Prozessor im Gegensatz zu meinem AM2+ Prozessor. Ich habe nur ein AM2+ Board, kann allerdings ich auch AM3 Prozesoren darauf laufen lassen. Die Frage ist nur, ob der Standardkühler des X4 965 auf das AM2+ Board passt?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2011)

Ich meine, die Sockel seien identisch was die Kühlerbefestigung betrifft, denn wenn da AM3-CPUs draufpassen, dann auch mit deren Standardkühler - ansonsten müsste man ja dauernd Hinweise finden, dass AM3-CPU zwar auf AM2+ Sockel funktionieren, aber man einen anderen Kühler braucht ^^ 

Vielleicht schau mal per google nach deinem Board und nach einem Sockel AM3 Board mit der Bildersuche und "groß" als Bildgröße. Da findest Du vlt. Bilder, wo man das erkennen kann.


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Juli 2011)

AM2(+) und AM3(+) sind zueinander voll kompatibel, was den Halterahmen für Kühler betrifft. Boxed-Kühler lassen sich bei entsprechender Leistungsfähigkeit also beliebig auf dem "falschen" Sockel montieren und gefahrlos betreiben.


----------

